# This guy is huge as fuck



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2007)

holy shit 

YouTube - Ronnie Coleman Bicep work out with tips


----------



## Scott (Aug 27, 2007)

What really stood out for me, is not how big he is, but how fucking annoying he sounds.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd be scared of walking beside him on the street, I'd be like "what if he puts his arm down and knocks me into traffic" lol


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> What really stood out for me, is not how big he is, but how fucking annoying he sounds.



Agreed. 

HAY BUDDDDDDDDY!

shut the fuck up!


----------



## Alpo (Aug 27, 2007)

I knew a guy who was a huge Ronnie Coleman fan.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2007)

holy shit this is fucking nuts


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 27, 2007)

How do you tell a dude that big and annoying to shut the fuck up and not get eaten?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 27, 2007)

I deem him false for having a piercing voice.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> What really stood out for me, is not how big he is, but how fucking annoying he sounds.




I know he's just psyching himself up to lift ridiculous weight, but I sure as hell wouldn't want to work out in the same area as him.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 27, 2007)

Avoid the roids.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2007)

YEAH BUDDDAAAAYYY!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 27, 2007)

Who the fuck would want to be that big?


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 27, 2007)

pfft....2300lbs... I do that with arm curles!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 27, 2007)

I can do that with my cock.


----------



## Regor (Aug 27, 2007)

TheReal7 said:


> pfft....2300lbs... I do that with arm curles!



 I do that every time I have to piss.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Regor said:


> I do that every time I have to piss.




Lifting your GF off of you?




Here comes the "no, lifting your gf off of me" reply HAHAHAHA


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can do that with my cock.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 27, 2007)

Such a vast vocabulary that Ronnie dude ..lol )


----------



## Regor (Aug 27, 2007)

TheReal7 said:


> Lifting your GF off of you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, lifting your gf off of me


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Regor said:


> no, lifting your gf off of me


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 27, 2007)

All hail the almighty coleman! He is indeed fucking ginormous!


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a big Ron Coleman fan, he's almost replicated what Arnie did for the sport. I'd love to meet Ron, and just chat about his diet and all the effort he puts in. And how in the hell he has kept it all up over the years.  

Jay Cutler is another one of course. Who has actually been taking Ron Colemans mantle from him recently.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah buddyy!!!

Haha, pretty funny but impressive nonetheless!

Got to respect all the work that goes into getting that fucking huge

lightweight babayyy!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 27, 2007)

Mastodon said:


>


----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Avoid the roids.





How do you say that... Too much?


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2007)

YA BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO!!! YA BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2007)

Lay off the sauce ronnie


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 28, 2007)

He's like the Nega-Drew.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 2, 2007)

Holy crap! That guy's even bigger than ME! 

He sounds like a Sloth from The Goonies...






*HEEEYYYY YYOOUUU GGUUUYYYSSSSS!!!! *


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dis is 800 pounds...800 solid ass pounds. lol 3:40 is my favorite part.


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 8, 2007)

Everybody wana be a body builder... but aint noone gana lift this heavay ass weight.... BUT I AM... yeaaaaaah buddday... leight weight babay. Aint nothin to it but to do it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 8, 2007)

Dude, its barry bonds!


----------



## msherman (Sep 16, 2007)

Not as big as this guy 
Big Mike Griffin is 7`2" and makes a guitar look like a uke when he`s playing 


http://www.bigmikegriffin.com/images/mikeonbike.jpg


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 17, 2007)

Obnoxious is an understatement. Although being that big is beyond practical, you still have to respect the discipline that comes with doing it - regardless of what _it_ is


----------



## noodles (Sep 17, 2007)

"Hey Ronnie, what do you do for a living?"

"I move things sixteen inches and then back."


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> "Hey Ronnie, what do you do for a living?"
> 
> "I move things sixteen inches and then back."



Better than my job


----------



## kmanick (Sep 17, 2007)

guys a beast.
I'm amazed he hasn't had a heart attack yet.
after juicing so heavily for all these years.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 18, 2007)

Markus RÃ¼hl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



^Not only is this guy huge as fuck, look at his wife!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2007)

^ The sex those two have must be horrifying.


----------



## DPooch (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow the guy Lucky Seven just posted is huge..

that black guy was big though
youd expect him to have like an extreme baritone voice but you just want to punch him in the nuts, which you would break your hand off of


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit
> 
> YouTube - Ronnie Coleman Bicep work out with tips




it's Dom from Gears of War!!!


----------



## halsinden (Oct 26, 2007)

god i hate ronnie. i really do.

i'm so glad he was knocked out of the olympia this year. 

aggorant arsehole, basically.

H


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 26, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> I'm a big Ron Coleman fan, he's almost replicated what Arnie did for the sport. I'd love to meet Ron, and just chat about his diet and all the effort he puts in. And how in the hell he has kept it all up over the years.
> 
> Jay Cutler is another one of course. Who has actually been taking Ron Colemans mantle from him recently.



I was gonna post similar. 

But for my money, Arnold was just perfection. It's gotten so extreme in the last 20 years Coleman (nice guy tho he is)is a great example. (Even though he's a terrific ambassador for the sport).


----------

